

This American Life retracts their Apple/China story - robbiet480
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/460/retraction

======
VMG
_I pressed Cathy to confirm other key details that Daisey reported. Did the
guards have guns when you came here with Mike Daisey? With each question I got
the same answer from Lee. “No,” or “This is not true.”

Daisey claims he met underage workers at Foxconn. He says he talked to a man
whose hand was twisted into a claw from making iPads. He describes visiting
factory dorm rooms with beds stacked to the ceiling. But Cathy says none of
this happened._

I must say that while listening to the story some things seemed a little
exaggerated, and the his whole style didn't seem very objective. But I didn't
suspect that he made things up from whole cloth.

------
ghurlman
Site is unresponsive... This is the whole of the retraction text:

"Regrettably, we have discovered that one of our most popular episodes was
partially fabricated. This week, we devote the entire hour to detailing the
errors in "Mr. Daisey Goes to the Apple Factory,[1]" Mike Daisey’s story about
visiting Foxconn, an Apple supplier factory in China. Rob Schmitz[2], a
reporter for Marketplace, raises doubts on much of Daisey's story."

[1] [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/454/m...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/454/mr-daisey-and-the-apple-factory) [2]
<http://www.marketplace.org/people/rob-schmitz>

~~~
ramses0
[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/ieconomy/acclaimed-
ap...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/ieconomy/acclaimed-apple-critic-
made-details)

...decent text details.

------
stupandaus
As someone who has worked in manufacturing in China and the US, the safety
standards across China are extremely variable. The closer you get to the
coast, the more Western standards are applied. My understanding is that
Foxconn and other similar caliber manufacturers in Shenzhen exceed standards
of many American manufacturing facilities.

